# 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€



## PES 4ever (24. Februar 2011)

*24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen 24" Monitor.

*Preis:* bis ca. 350€
*Anwendungsbereich:* Office, Internet, Grafikprogramme, CAD- und 3D-Programme (!), Spiele
*Sonstiges:* hohenverstellbar, eventuell Pivot, kein Glanz-Display, DVI, HDMI

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?
Danke im Voraus!

MFG


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich empfehle dir mal den so oft empfohlenen und gut getesteten Samsung BX2450! 

Er ist super, da LED, Kurzereaktionszeit und günstig.


----------



## PES 4ever (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Gibt es von anderen Herstellern vergleichbare Monitore?
Wie ist der BenQ XL2410T z.B. im Vergleich zum Samsung BX2450?


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Der BenQ ist auch sehr gut und hat im Vergleich zum Samsung 120Hz, was Vorraussetzung für Stereoskopische Anwendungen ist (falls du soetwas verwenden willst).
Bei 120Hz ist natürlich in Spielen (wenn Vsync aktiviert und das Spiel unterstützt es) 120FPS möglich.

Allgemein kann ich dir auch zum BenQ raten, allerdings ist der Preis aufgrund der Ausstattung höhe. Letztendlich musst du dir die beiden Monitore anschauen und selber entscheiden welcher für dich besser ist.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

@ TE 

Willst du nun einen 3D-Monitor oder einen 2D-Monitor?

Bei 2D würde ich ganz klar den BX2450 nehmen.
Bei 3D deinen genannten.


----------



## ile (24. Februar 2011)

PES 4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen 24" Monitor.
> 
> ...



Da passt der Benq XL2410T am ehesten.


----------



## PES 4ever (24. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich brauche ich nur einen 2D Bildschirm.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/85702-benq-xl2410t-test-sehr-beweglicher-3d-monitor.html
Bei dem Testbericht von Netzwelt steht, dass der BenQ nur unterdurchschnittlich ist und der Rand leuchtet.???

Gibt es noch weitere Alternativen?


----------



## ile (24. Februar 2011)

Im PCGH-Test wird er als bester 24-Zoll-120Hz-Monitor erklärt.


----------



## PES 4ever (24. Februar 2011)

Bei den anderen Monitoren liegt der Dell UltraSharp U2311H vorne. Ist zwar ein 23"   Bildschirm, hat aber sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen.
Wie sieht es mit dem aus?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a535718.html

Edit: Was ist eigentlich besser: ein TN- oder IPS-Panel?


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

IPS Panel ist besser, jedoch würde ich den Dell nicht nehmen. Auch wenn er ein IPS Panel hat liegt die Reaktionszeit bei 8ms


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Wenn es 2D sein soll, dann greif zum BX2450. 
Mit dem kannst du nichts falsch machen.

Ich hab ihn selber und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich hab den HP Compaq LA2405wg. Sieht sehr edel aus, gutes Bild.

edit: na toll, hab meinen vor ein paar Monaten gekauft und da hat er noch 350 gekostet. Jetzt bei Amazon um 250
HP LA2405wg 61,0 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich empfehle natürlich meinen: Acer GD245HQ.

Hat aber 23,6" und 120Hz. Der angeblich hohe Inputlag wurde von mir nie gemerkt und ich bin nen sehr guter Ego-Shooter-Spieler. 

Auch sonst ist er super. Da du aber eher nur 60Hz brauchst und ihn auch für Grafikprogramme und  so nutzt wäre ein Bildschirm mit einem IPS-Panel, einer super Farbbrillianz und Helligkeitsverteilung eher etwas für dich. Konnte in dem letzten großen Test von PCGH nichts passendes finden außer den Eizo Foris FX2431, der aber viel zu teuer ist.

Meiner hat eben ein sehr gutes Kontrastverhältnis, eine gute Helligkeitsverteilung (Abweichung nur 14%) und 23,6". Ich bin halt sehr zufrieden mit ihm. ^^


----------



## PES 4ever (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Der *HP Compaq LA2405wg* und der *Acer GD245HQ* haben ein TN-Panel.

Gibt es neben den IPS-Panel von Dell vergleichbare Modelle und schneidet der *Dell UltraSharp U2410*  im Vergleich (wenn man den Preis mal weglässt) zum *Dell UltraSharp U2311H* wirklich so schlecht ab, was den Blickwinkel und die Helligkeitsregelung (Summen, Fiepen) betrifft?

Mir wurde mal ein Bildschrim von Iiyama empfohlen. Was sagt ihr zum *Iiyama Prolite X2472HDS* und wie siehts mit VA-Panel aus?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Von all den genannten, würde ich immer noch den BenQ XL2410T nehmen.

Oder aber einen 27". Den Samsung Syncmaster P2770H zum Beispiel.


----------



## PES 4ever (6. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Die Ultra Sharp von Dell mit den IPS-Panel haben ja kein LED-Backlight? Ist auch nicht so super, denn einen LED-Backlight Bildschirm habe ich mir schon vorgestellt.

Wegen dem BenQ XL2410T: Ich weiß nicht ob ich so viel ausgeben soll für 3D, da ich in höchstwahrscheinlich nur für 2D brauche und auch keine Shooter spiele, eher Sport und Simulationen.

Hat ein VA-Panel Vorteile gegen ein TN-Panel?


----------



## PES 4ever (10. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

~Push

Da ich momentan nur gutes über den BX2450 gehört habe, würde mich interessieren, ob sich der Bildschirm auch gut für CAD-Anwendungen eignet.

Lohnt es sich auf den Iiyama Prolite X2472HDS (VA-Panel und LED-Backlight) zu warten?


----------



## Own3r (10. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich würde sagen, dass der BX2450 eigentlich für alle Anwendungen geeignet ist. Das Bild ist super - da braucht man kein IPS-Panel o.Ä.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass der BX2450 eigentlich für alle Anwendungen geeignet ist. Das Bild ist super - da braucht man kein IPS-Panel o.Ä.


 
Seh ich genau so. Aber für reine CAD-Anwendungen würde ich einen Eizo bevorzugen. Diese Monitore kosten aber auch dem entsprechend.


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich würde den HP ZR24w empfehlen

-24 Zoll
-1920x1200 16:10
-*S-IPS* Panel
-Display Port
-sehr hell
-relativ umfangreiches Konfigurationsmenü
-Aktiver USB 2.0-Hub
-höhenverstellbar und Privotfunktion
-passt schön in den Preisbereich


----------



## PES 4ever (11. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Vom HP habe ich schon gehört, dass er zu hell ist und sehr laut brummen soll.
LED hat er nicht, wie alle IPS?


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Die Helligkeit kann man sowieso reduzieren

Das mit dem Brummen kommt soweit ich weiß nur in Einzelfällen vor, betroffene Monitore werden wohl auch ausgetauscht

Auf LED würde ich keinen Wert legen; der einzige Vorteil einer LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit weißen LEDs ist der etwas geringere Stromverbrauch; RGB-LED Bildschirme, die einen extrem großen Farbraum bieten, gibt es in dem Preisbereich sowieso nicht

Der Farbraum von weißen LEDs ist tendentiell sogar geringer als der von KLKs, IPS Panels haben auch einen generell höheren Stromverbrauch sodass der Vorteil von LEDs weiter schwindet


Es gibt übrigens durchaus ein Handvoll IPS Bildschirme mit LED Backlight, etwa den LG Flatron W2420R (RGB-LED), den HP LP2480zx (RGB-LED) oder die Apple LED Cinema Displays (weiße LEDs); diese sind aber alle nicht in deinem Preisbereich


----------



## PES 4ever (15. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Momentan tendiere ich stark zum BX2450, da man nur Gutes über diesen Monitor hört und der Preis dafür wirklich Top ist.
Das einzige was mir am BX2450 fehlt ist eine Höhenverstellung, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Sonst wird einfach ein Podest gebaut. 

Vom Iiyama Prolite X2472HDS gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Neuigkeiten, oder?

MFG PES 4ever


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Der HP ZR24w sollte dem BX2450 in praktisch jeder Hinsicht überlegen sein- außer beim Preis und eventuell bei der Reaktionszeit wobei der HP ZR24w auch bereits voll spieletauglich ist

Alleine das IPS Panel des HP Geräts sollte ein durchaus deutlicher Vorteil sein

Und auch die Größere Auflösung 1920x1200 im 16:10 Format ist meiner Meinung nach ein gewichtiges Argument für den HP ZR24w


----------



## TimBacken (15. März 2011)

Ich z.B. habe den Samsung SyncMaster P2470LHD und kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen!Als Pc- Monitor und auch als kleiner Fernseher top geeignet!Und preiswert...


----------



## PES 4ever (21. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Bei der Suche nach einen Händler um den BX2450 zu kaufen, bin ich noch auf LG W 2442 PE-BF gestossen.

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Bildschirm?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Zu dem LG finde ich keinen Test. Er besitzt auf jeden Fall keine LED-Beleuchtung. Und das wäre bei mir ein KO-Kriterium. Aber das sieht ja jeder bekanntlich anders.


----------



## PES 4ever (22. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

OK, LED hätte ich mir schon vorgestellt. 

Dann wirds wahrscheinlich der BX2450, wenn mir nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



> Dann wirds wahrscheinlich der BX2450, wenn mir nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt.


Wenn du mit dem Design nicht klar kommst, kannst du auch zum BX2440 greifen. Der hat ein anderes Design. Bietet aber alle Vorteile des BX2450.


----------



## PES 4ever (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Das Design des BX2440 gefällt mir persönlich besser, vorallem wegen der Höhenverstellung und dem matten Rahmen.

Der BX2450 hat aber mehr Features und eine schnellere Reaktionszeit als der BX2440. Sind die Unterschiede bei den beiden groß? Bildqualität müsste gleich sein, oder?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Die Bildqualität ist die gleiche.


----------



## PES 4ever (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität ist die gleiche.



Und sonst? Features?


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Er ist 3ms langsamer, besitzt allerdings eine Höhenverstellung und eine Pivotfunktion


----------



## PES 4ever (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hat der BX2440 gar keinen HDMI-Anschluss?

Mit Features habe ich folgendes gemeint: MagicAngle, MagicEco, MagicReturn, Kinomodus, MagicBright3, Off-Timer, Bildgröße, Farbeffekt, benutzerdefinierte Tastenfunktionen, MagicWizard und MagicTune mit AssetManagement, Windows 7, Sicherheitsmodus (Downscaling auf UXGA)

Das alles hat der BX2450 und beim BX2440 steht fast gar nichts.


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Weiß nicht ob der BX2440 den ganzen "Kram" hat. Ich würde lieber den BX2450 nehmen


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Um das nochmal zu betonen:

LED ist für die Bildqualität wertlos, abgesehen von RGB-LED, dass es in der Preisklasse sowieso nicht gibt!

Ich kann nur abermals den HP ZR24w empfehlen



> Mit Features habe ich folgendes gemeint: MagicAngle, MagicEco, MagicReturn, Kinomodus, MagicBright3, Off-Timer, Bildgröße, Farbeffekt, benutzerdefinierte Tastenfunktionen, MagicWizard und MagicTune mit AssetManagement, Windows 7, Sicherheitsmodus (Downscaling auf UXGA)


 
Magice Angle? Was soll das sein? Wenn es auf einen hohen Blickwinkel hindeuten soll sei gesagt, dass der HP ZR24w in dieser Beziehung jeden Consumer TN Monitor sicher bei weitem schlägt

MagiceEco? Was soll das sein? Klingt nach einem inhaltlosen Werbeschlagwort

Magic Tune ist eine Möglichkeit den Monitor vom PC aus zu kalibrieren; das kann (beim Kalibrieren, dann nie wieder) durchaus praktisch sein- aber das kann der ZR24w auch

MagicReturn ist ein reines Feature für Multimonitorsetups und bringt auch dann nur etwas, wenn man oft im laufenden Betrieb einen der Monitore ausschaltet oder umsteckt; es verschiebt die Fenster, die auf dem ausgeschalteten Monitor geöffnet sind auf den aktiven (wers braucht...)

Einen undefinierten "Kinomodus" halte ich ebenfalls für sinnlos

Magic Bright benennt nichts anderes als einige vordefinierte Profile

Ein Off-Timer ist auch sinnlos, Windows kann ja auch von sich aus einen Monitor in den Standby versetzen

Eine variable Bildgröße ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man andere Geräte als einem PC an dem Monitor betreiben will; hier hat der ZR24w zwar tatsächlich eine Schwäche, am PC ist eine derartige Funktion aber wie gesagt nutzlos da man dort das Bildformat auch GraKa/Software seitig festlegen kann

Bei den Farbkalibrierungs und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gehört der ZR24w zu den besten seiner Preisklasse, viel mehr geht überhaupt nicht; ich bezweifle, dass irgendein Samsung Consumermonitor mehr kann...

Benutzerdefinierte Tastenfunktionen können zwar prinzipiell praktisch sein aber auch nur, wenn man seinen Monitor sehr oft umstellt

MagicWizard und MagicTune mit AssetManagement sind Softwarespielerein, deren genaue Funktion mir nicht bekannt ist

Windows 7 kompatibel ist doch wirklich praktisch jeder Monitor

Und im Gegensatz zu einem Full HD Monitor ist der ZR24w in der Lage UXGA (1600x1200) pixelgenau darzustellen...


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Kann dir den BenQ  XL2410T nur empfehlen. Beim Händler um die Ecke kostet er ca 350€. Er hat 120 Herz für 3D. Der höhenverstellbare Standfuß und die Pivotfuktion sind spitze.


----------



## plexus (24. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der HP ZR24w sollte dem BX2450 in praktisch jeder Hinsicht überlegen sein- außer beim Preis und eventuell bei der Reaktionszeit wobei der HP ZR24w auch bereits voll spieletauglich ist
> 
> Alleine das IPS Panel des HP Geräts sollte ein durchaus deutlicher Vorteil sein
> 
> Und auch die Größere Auflösung 1920x1200 im 16:10 Format ist meiner Meinung nach ein gewichtiges Argument für den HP ZR24w



Ich hatte mich sehr sehr lange umgesehen und Reviews gelesen. Dann hatte ich mir den HP zr24w bestellt. Das Leuchten von dem IPS Panel fand ich so abgrundtief schrecklich dass ich ihn wieder zurückschicken musste. (siehe Anhang)
Ich wollte den Monitor mitunter zur Bildbearbeitung verwenden und die Reaktionszeit reicht für Games ja vollkommen aus. Aber so geht das gar nicht. Ich frag mich wie das jemand aushält. Nie dunkle Spiele/Bilder/Videos betrachten?

Darum such ich jetzt nen TN/VA Monitor.

Die sinnfreie Fixiertheit auf LED kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Hehe, da funktioniert wohl das Marketing.


----------



## PES 4ever (24. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Meine Frage war eigentlich auf den *BX2450 bzw. BX2440 und deren Unterschiede* bezogen und die Features habe ich von der Samsung Homepage.

- 3D brauche ich momentan nicht und eigentlich auch nicht so ein 3D-Fan bin
- Vom HP habe ich bis auf Superwips Beiträge nichts Gutes gehört. (Superwip, bist du ein HP-Vertreter?)
- LED soll doch jeden selbst überlassen sein. Marketing hin oder her, auch wenn LEDs als Backlight "nichts" zur besseren Bildqualität beitragen

MFG PES 4ever


----------



## Superwip (24. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



			
				plexus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich sehr sehr lange umgesehen und Reviews gelesen. Dann hatte ich mir den HP zr24w bestellt. Das Leuchten von dem IPS Panel fand ich so abgrundtief schrecklich dass ich ihn wieder zurückschicken musste. (siehe Anhang)



Ich weiß nicht... das Foto hat ohne Angabe zur Belichtungszeit, Blende usw. praktisch überhaupt keine Aussagekraft...



			
				Prad.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ausleuchtung
> 
> *Das Panel des HP ZR24w wird sehr gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet. Nur bei maximaler Helligkeit und langer Belichtungszeit der Kamera, fällt eine leichte Aufhellung im oberen rechten Bereich auf, diese ist aber wenig störend.* Die deutlich auffallende Aufhellung im unteren linken Displaybereich wird jedoch nicht von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung verursacht, sondern ist dem "Glanz-Effekt" den leider alle IPS Panels ohne A-TW Polarisator zeigen geschuldet.



Ich denke, es gibt nur wenige Consumermonitore und vermutlich keinen einzigen 1920x1200 24 Zöller in diesem Preisbereich, der hier bei äquivalenter Helligkeit -welche man so oder so immernoch reduzieren kann- wirklich besser ist



			
				plexus schrieb:
			
		

> Darum such ich jetzt nen TN/VA Monitor.



Es gibt wahrscheinlich nur sehr wenige TN Monitore, die hier wirklich besser sind (wenn dann wohl meist durch dynamischen Kontrast, der aber sowieso nur im Extremfall eines sehr Dunklen Bildes irgendetwas bringt)

Du solltest dir eventuell den Eizo Foris ansehen...

Was mich bei dem stört ist aber die 1920x1080er Auflösung; VA+ 1920x1200 gibt es aber erst ab ~440€


----------



## PES 4ever (26. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich werde mir den BX2450 heute mal bei Media Markt ansehen und evtl. gleich kaufen. 
Leider kostet er dort 249€.


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Das würd ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen! 

Die Preise für den BX2450 sind merklich gesunken. Im Moment liegen sie bei 188€. Mit Versand würde ich nicht mehr als ca. 198€ dafür ausgeben!

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PES 4ever (9. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hallo!

Hab mir den BX2450 nicht gekauft, weil er einfach bei Media Markt zu teuer ist.

Zudem habe ich an dem Tag, an dem ich mir den Samsung bei Media Markt angesehen habe, mit einem Bekannten über Bildschrime geredet und er hat mich von den Ultra Sharps von Dell komplett überzeugt.

Nun möchte ich, wie auch in schon in diesem Thema erwähnt, einen Dell kaufen. Da der U2410 ein bisschen zu teuer ist, wird es eher der U2311H. Wirken sich die 8ms Reaktionszeit dramatisch bei Spielen wie z.B. Pro Evolution Soccer aus?


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Also 8ms gehen noch ok. Bei PES sind die Bewegungen nicht so schnell das es auffällt. Eher bei Rennspielen und Shootern ist die Reaktionszeit wichtig.


----------



## -Life- (9. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Laut den Rezensionen der Gamer ist er für Spiele super geeignet . Selbst würde ich bei deinem Budget keinen TN-Panel mehr kaufen . 
Zudem hat LG auch einen neuen : LG IPS226V vs Dell U2211H 

Das deutlich bessere Bild macht sich auch in Spielen sehr bemerkbar .

Mfg


----------



## PES 4ever (17. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hallo!

Ich hab mir jetzt den Dell UltraSharp U2311H bei Amazon um 209 € bestellt.

Bin schon auf die Bildqualität gespannt. 

MFG


----------



## -Life- (17. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Kannst ja eventuell darüber berichten , überlege noch ob es der LG oder der Dell wird = ) . 

Mfg


----------



## PES 4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hallo!

Habe heute den U2311H bekommen und gleich getestet.

Das Bild ist Wahsinn, aber an den Bildschirmrändern ist besonders bei hellen Bildern ein gelber Streifen (siehe Anhang) zu sehen.

Ist nicht normal, oder doch?


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



> Ist nicht normal, oder doch?


Könnte die LED-Beleuchtung sein. Aber ich persönlich hab sowas noch nie bei einem Monitor gesehen.


----------



## PES 4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hat keine LED-Beleuchtung.

Zurückschicken?


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Und du bist dir sicher das das keine Verfärbung oder so ist?

Ansonsten würd ich mal Google fragen, und wenn nix dabei raus kommt, die RMA einleiten.


----------



## PES 4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Was meinst du mit Verfärbung?

Google habe ich schon gefragt. Finde nur leichte Andeutungen eines gelben Randes, aber nichts dass es so stark auffällt.


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



> Was meinst du mit Verfärbung?


Ist es eine Verfärbung auf dem Panel oder die Beleuchtung?


----------



## PES 4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Habe jetzt mit Dell gesprochen und die meinen es sei die Ausrichtung der Pixel die so einen gelben Rand hervorrufen können.


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



PES 4ever schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit Dell gesprochen und die meinen es sei die Ausrichtung der Pixel die so einen gelben Rand hervorrufen können.


 
Klingt nach RMA... Leider...

Oder halten die das für normal?


----------



## PES 4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Das hab ich ihn auch gefragt und er hat gesagt, dass er das Problem so mit den gelben Rändern noch nicht kennt.

Ich habe jetzt die Auswahl den Dell-Vorort-Service zu benutzen, bekomme dabei aber ein nicht neues Ersatzgerät, oder zurücksenden. Deshalb werde ich den Bildschirm zu Amazon zurücksenden. Soll ich das Rückgaberecht verwenden oder das Produkt mangelhaft melden?


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



> Soll ich das Rückgaberecht verwenden oder das Produkt mangelhaft melden?



Meld es mangelhaft, damit das Gerät nicht weiter verkauft wird. So fair würde ich dann schon sein.


----------



## PES 4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Dann werde ich mich mal mit Amazon in Verbindung setzen.

Danke!


----------



## PES 4ever (26. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute den neuen U2311H bekommen. Der gelbe Streifen ist wieder da, zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie beim vorherigen, aber er ist da. 

Wieder zurücksenden wird auch nichts bringen. Da ich zu diesem Bildschirm keine wirkliche Alternative kenne bzw. haben mag, werde ich woll mit diesem gelben Streifen leben müssen.


----------



## s|n|s (26. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du gegen den BenQ hast. Ein Leuchten am Rand gibt es nicht. Der Blickwinkel ist erste Spitzenklasse. Meine Ansprüche sind auch eher bescheiden. 
Ich mach Dir gerne ein paar Bilder. Schreib mir per PN, dann setz ich die rein.

Der Preis ist zugegebenermassen gesalzen.

Edit: Ich hab noch einen Test bei Prad gefunden, wo er ganz ok abschließt: Prad XL240T


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*



> Ich habe heute den neuen U2311H bekommen. Der gelbe Streifen ist wieder da, zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie beim vorherigen, aber er ist da.



Ohne dir den Monitor jetzt schlecht reden zu wollen...

Aber das wäre bei mir ein KO-Kriterium. Verfärbungen gehen ja mal gar nicht. Da wärst du mit dem BenQ XL2410T oder dem BX2450 besser beraten gewesen.


----------



## PES 4ever (27. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich bin ja mit dem Dell so sehr zufrieden, edle Optik, Ergonomie, satte Farben, guter Kontrast usw.

Vielleicht sollte ich es noch mal mit einem neuen probieren. Alle guten Dinge sind 3. 
Irgendwo im Internet hat einer geschrieben, dass die Dell-Geräte sehr gut sind, aber man braucht viele Versuche, um das perfekte Produkt ohne Fehler zu finden bzw. bekommen.


----------



## schlenzie (29. April 2011)

Ich habe dazu (gerade auf Seite 1) eine Frage. Es wird oft der Samsung BX2450 erwähnt. Wird der LED oder der Normale damit gemeint, mit den Bomben Testergebnissen ?


----------



## Own3r (30. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Der BX2450 ist mit LED Technik. Samsung zeichnet nämlich die LED Monitore mit dem Präfix "BX".

@PES4ever

Ich würde mir jetzt ein ganz anderes Modell nehmen. Die gelben Streifen wäre für mich auch ein KO-Kriterium.


----------



## PES 4ever (30. April 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor bis ca. 350€*

Ich habe mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht und möchte dort gerne wissen, ob andere U2311H-Besitzer solch ein Problem haben. Mal sehen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ra-sharp-u2311h-nur-fehlerhafte-monitore.html


----------



## schlenzie (30. April 2011)

Hi. Danke noch für die Antwort 

Hat sich jemand schon mal den iiyama E2472HD angesehen? Liegt ca in der gleichen Preisklasse wie der Samsung anscheinend mit weniger Schwächen ( Neigungsverstellung )


----------

